# stuck on tires?!?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

im putting a set of new tires on my grizz. i mostly mud but do trail riding. but my question is what are better in the mud/some creek riding, mudbugs (non radial) zillas mudlites? im more to the mudbugs and zillas cause there not as heavy as the mudlites and some ppl are even telling me swamp fox pluses but there heavier then any of these tires. any suggestions?


----------



## Jolley (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds to me like the radial outlaws would be perfect for you


----------



## eppe1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*tires*

i have some gbc dirt commander on my brute force and love them digs like crazy


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

eppe1 said:


> i have some gbc dirt commander on my brute force and love them digs like crazy


I'm torn between the Dirt Commander, grim reaper or one of the Bighorns as my next set. Anyway, my Zillas are great tires. They surprise me how well they perform in the mud and yet still a good trail tire.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

If you can swing it get the terminators you will love them one badazz tire


----------

